# guide bushes



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi guys could some one post some pic's of the diffrent buhes. ie oak park and a few others many thanks carl.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Carl.

This is just my set.

Wait until BJ3 post his photo.......:haha:


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi James i have such assortment of bushes that i hardly use and now i can not remember what they are so i Ned some sort of reference. regards carl


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a few more, Carl:









_Above: Trend-style (ELU MOF96/MOF69) metal guide bushes
Belowlastic versions of same_

















_Above: Trend T10 direct guide bushing (30 and 409mm - also fits deWalt DW624/DW625, Elu MOF177/3338/3339)_

Information on sizes here - biggest range of metric GBs out there, although more popular Imperial sizes are available these days. Router not compatible? They also make sub-bases including the "infamous" Universal sub-base which fits half the universe. And then there are the guide bush collars for inlay work and the like.

Just thought you'd like to see what is used in my back yard where US-style P-C guide bushes are all but unknown. Some of this stuff is even available in America

Edit: Almost forgot - Trend also make really big GBs for their own T11 router in 50, 60 and 70mm diameters. I'm sure Harry will approve!










Regards

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You bet I do Phil. Having such a range makes designing quite complex projects a breeze. An almost endless number of offsets can be designed using those guides plus several sizes of router bits, both Imperial and metric by mixing and matching.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a sticky thread at the top of this section detailing just about all guide bushings.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Hilton i see you can smoke those guide bushes of yours ,no problem in new sa as we all know the men in blue are not worried any more. just water once a week and you will be able to rout around there for awile regards carl


----------

